# Heads Up! Nicoticket In PTA



## huffnpuff (17/1/15)

During this hard hard time  with Juicy Joes being closed due to the the CPT move and my favorites running dry, I got a pleasant surprise when I walked in eCiggies HO today. Nicoticket on the shelves!!!(Still need to be added online). The 10 main flavours in 15ml bottles in 12- and 0mg......Yeah, did the whole fat-kid-in-a-candy-store bit...

Eish! Just went in for a backup eGrip and RBA bases, next thing I'm walking out with bulging bags, one of life's mysteries I guess!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie (17/1/15)

And how much for 15ml?


----------



## huffnpuff (17/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> And how much for 15ml?


R150, a bit more than what JJ sold them at, but I think their order size and packaging(15ml vs 30ml) may have had an influence on price when compared to the amount JJ orders at a time. Either way, I don't care, Nicoticket is THAT good for me! and I just glad my Uber-ADV supply is no longer interrupted.

(PS: Juicy Joes... Missing you guys, My AV juices are almost depleted too)


----------

